# So, are you a boob, butt or legs kind of guy?



## Fienigma (Jun 10, 2012)

Gene Expression: Traits of men who prefer breasts, booty, or legs


* *






> Pursuing a hunch inspired by a post on breast size and getting married by Irina, I managed to hunt down a study that shows the characteristics of the Boobman, Assman, and Legman. First though, I could not find any studies that investigated what non-obvious correlates there may be of breast size, rump size, or leg length. So I can't back up Irina's observation that larger breasts, as opposed to say a rounder butt, make a woman more likely to get married.
> 
> The idea is not ridiculous: females vary in their reproductive strategies, some specializing in shorter-term and some in longer-term relationships, for example. And like many strategic choices, there is likely a trade-off: to wit, between investing a finite amount of body fat more in the upper or more in the lower region. Larger breasts could reflect pleiotropic effects of genes that also contribute to being more focused on stability and the long-term in mate choice. Or perhaps men who are more of the "good dad" type have a bias toward larger breasts, so that these are a response to the preferences of guys who will stick around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

> Men who like large legs:
> 
> The most substantial correlate of large-leg preference is an abstinence from alcoholic beverages as indicated by the negative correlation with both drinking and amount of drinking. Those who preferred large legs are nonaggressive and self-abasing (guilty, self-blaming). They tend to be psychologically minded (intraceptive) and are characterized by a slow personal tempo. . . Subjects who preferred large legs indicated that they are not business majors and that they would choose their mother over their father if they had to make a choice. The personality pattern suggested by these correlates is one of inhibition and restraint in social situations.


This is not so far off, actually...


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

> Friendly and unpretentious breasts


I am starting an online dating profile page, and this shall be the sole description of myself.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't care that much about breast size, but i definitely prefer them to be friendly and unpretentious.

Some men may prefer mean breasts who make snarky remarks about mainstream milk and claim to be motorboated before it was cool... but i'm not one of them.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeez so does this mean bigger boobs are unfriendly and pretentious? What does this meannnnn lol imagine double Ds glaring at people and then reading_ The Fountainhead_ and taking instagram photos. What counts as large anyway? Ugh bra sizes don't come in "small", "medium" and "large". And what about _medium_ buttocks??


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

phony said:


> Jeez so does this mean bigger boobs are unfriendly and pretentious? What does this meannnnn lol imagine double Ds glaring at people and then reading_ The Fountainhead_ and taking instagram photos. What counts as large anyway? Ugh bra sizes don't come in "small", "medium" and "large". And what about _medium_ buttocks??


Bra sizes should come in--from smallest to largest--Unpretentious, Mildly Pretentious, Pretentious, and Andy Warhol.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Had to check all the boxes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lf l'm really, really skinny with practically no boobs l get approached by the coffeehouse intellectual/starving artist kind of men. Generally 35+

Put 10 lbs on and it changes a bit, more ''mainstream'' or jockish types and much younger.

Generally women who are thin and still have large breasts or an hourglass figure appeal to many different types, though.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

Proportioned well. 

I'm not picky about the size of anything, so long as it fits some arbitrary range for "roughly even." If pressed, I prefer lithe types, though i'm by no means intellectually starved, or fundamentalist, and am very cynical. (though its not something i had a say in, or i'd be demisexual)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

None of the descriptions matched up for me. Im a man without a group.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

As long as they aren't deathly thin or morbidly obese, I might be interested.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know what problem do some people have with large breasts ,it's like they want to portray having large breasts as sign of ugliness in women,though I'm not advocating for excessive large or artificially implanted ones, they do look ugly .Well whatever ,Just feel happy and proud with what you have girls .


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Men who prefer boobs that are friendly and unpretentious:


Those who preferred small breasts tend to hold fundamentalist religious beliefs and to be mildly depressed. In contrast to those who preferred large breasts, those who preferred small breasts are nurturant in their relations with others. They are not cynical about authority and come from large, nonworking-class families. They are lacking in achievement motivation and are indefinite about career plans. As a group, they tend to be engineering rather than business majors.

Men who like small buttocks:


Unlike those who preferred large buttocks, those who preferred small buttocks tend not to be self-abasing. They tend to persevere in the completion of their work and do not feel the need to be the center of attention. As a group they tend not to be education majors and their reading interests do not include sports magazines.

Men who like small legs:


[P]reference for small legs is characterized by a strong need for social participation. Those who preferred small legs are characterized by needs for nurturance, affiliation, and exhibitionism. That is, they are helpful to others, feel a need for social participation, and like to be the center of attention in social situations. They are also socially dependent and tend not to stick at a task until completed.

------------------------------------------------------

Lol it is somewhat accurate, I guess.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Peripheral said:


> As long as they aren't deathly thin or morbidly obese, I might be interested.


Too picky, as long as they have a pulse, I'm interested. :tongue:


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

> "Friendly and unpretentious" breasts


:laughing:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Eyes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I like hands. Nice, slender fingers. Eyes would come second, I think.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

phony said:


> Jeez so does this mean bigger boobs are unfriendly and pretentious? What does this meannnnn lol imagine double Ds glaring at people and then reading_ The Fountainhead_ and taking instagram photos. What counts as large anyway? Ugh bra sizes don't come in "small", "medium" and "large". And what about _medium_ buttocks??


Wait. Instagram is pretentious?


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I like hands. Nice, slender fingers. Eyes would come second, I think.


OH MY GODDDD I LOVE HANDS. Big, rough, callus-y man hands c:


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I like larger breasts more than smaller breasts, but only up to a point. "More than a solid handful" would be my favorite size.

I like big butts and I cannot lie. I like watching a big butt, I like manipulating a big butt, etc.

Slender legs, though. That's wassup.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a face guy.

Y'know...

* *


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Manifestation said:


> I'm a hands kind of girl. I like hands, man hands.


Welp, I have relatively smaller hands for my height. Or as I now prefer to call them, "artistic and _unpretentious_ hands."


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Butt and legs man. Don't make me chose man!


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Boogie man said:


> I'm a face guy.
> 
> Y'know...
> 
> * *


Its put the face back on the human it originated from or else it gives everyone nightmares.


----------



## Manifestation (Jul 4, 2013)

Muck Fe said:


> Welp, I have relatively smaller hands for my height. Or as I now prefer to call them, "artistic and _unpretentious_ hands."


You know, they don't have to come in a particular shape or form. I am just very fond of those power wielding, tool gripping appendages.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

So what about liking the person instead of objectifying genetic physical traits?


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Seeker said:


> So what about liking the person instead of objectifying genetic physical traits?


How is being attracted to certain physical traits in any way objectification?


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

I prefer a balance but I'd say legs or ass are a must have since a flat chest can be forgiven.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

> _Men who prefer boobs that are friendly and unpretentious:
> __Those who preferred small breasts tend to hold fundamentalist religious beliefs and to be mildly depressed. In contrast to those who preferred large breasts, those who preferred small breasts are nurturant in their relations with others. They are not cynical about authority and come from large, nonworking-class families. They are lacking in achievement motivation and are indefinite about career plans. As a group, they tend to be engineering rather than business majors._


Some things are very accurate, some are extremely inaccurate.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Buttsniffing typology.
Now I've seen it all. xD


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Boomerang said:


> How is being attracted to certain physical traits in any way objectification?


This thread is the definition of objectification--reducing someone to a physical body part as opposed to seeing the whole person.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Seeker said:


> This thread is the definition of objectification--reducing someone to a physical body part as opposed to seeing the whole person.


You didn't really answer my question. How does this thread objectify anyone? No one's "reducing" anyone to anything, here. Wouldn't appreciation of the body just be one aspect of "seeing the whole person"? It's much the same if I were to say "I like girls that are intelligent." Human beings are a combination of body and mind, after all, so in a way wouldn't describing ANY aspect of a person be objectification, by your definition? After all, we can't possibly put into words the full experience of the human condition. We can barely get a complete handle of ourselves, much less of others.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Boomerang said:


> You didn't really answer my question. How does this thread objectify anyone? No one's "reducing" anyone to anything, here. Wouldn't appreciation of the body just be one aspect of "seeing the whole person"? It's much the same if I were to say "I like girls that are intelligent." Human beings are a combination of body and mind, after all, so in a way wouldn't describing ANY aspect of a person be objectification, by your definition? After all, we can't possibly put into words the full experience of the human condition. We can barely get a complete handle of ourselves, much less of others.


Yes, but the problem is that the thread focuses on just the body--and not even the whole body--rather it reduces a woman to one part that is right. 

It is true that there is some objectification in all attraction. 

But I guess for me--I get a little taken aback when people start talking about individual body parts. I don't care whether a man's eyes are blue or brown, whether he is short or tall, broad shouldered or pencil-like. I care that he takes good care of his physical health, has a sense of style that displays his personality, and has an overall admirable personality. 

It bugs me to think that men might sit around and talk about my butt as though that is all that I am. In fact, there are times where I've felt reduced to that.

It also bugs me that I could be dismissed simply for not having double-D's. It's disturbing.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Yes, but the problem is that the thread focuses on just the body--and not even the whole body--rather it reduces a woman to one part that is right.
> 
> It is true that there is some objectification in all attraction.
> 
> ...


The problem more lies with how you're approaching this topic. 

You said something very interesting: you care that he takes good care of his physical health. What if you meet a man who is absolutely perfect for you in terms of personality, but is very overweight or ugly, despite all efforts to become healthy or handsome? Can you really say, in your heart of hearts, that you wouldn't mind his appearance? Can you really say you wouldn't dismiss him? Even if he was 600 pounds, and if his face was burned?

It's just an unfortunate fact that a lot of attraction is based on physical appearance. It's even so basic as being males versus being female. You've dismissed half of the population on earth for finding males attractive as opposed to finding females attractive, after all. 

No one's talking about women as if they're all butt, or boob, or leg. They're sitting around talking about what they personally find more attractive, yes, that's like saying "I like cold, rational girls" vs. "I like warm, affectionate" girls. It's just one aspect of the greater whole. 

And I haven't met a guy on the planet, even counting all the jerkish, womanizing jocks that I've met, that would ever dismiss a woman for not having double-D breasts.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, your hypothetical about the 600 pound guy is off because if he is 600 pounds then he is not taking care of his health. And I did not say that I did not need to feel attracted. It's just that my range is much broader. It's the more limited range that bothers me. 

And you know what, I have been attracted to some heavy guys before. And I can't say that I wouldn't be attracted to a burn victim if everything else is right. It doesn't seem like what I would instinctively choose. But if he were my soulmate, I don't know what would happen. I've never been in the situation. 

And actually, there are some posts here that seem to focus on a single body part. So it does seem to me that they are talking about women that way. 

And while double-d is an exaggeration, I have met plenty of guys who have asserted that they will not date a woman who does not have big boobs. 

But anyway, I am distressed after arguing this thread and the rape thread. It's all just welling up too much and is too upsetting. So I'm not coming back to this thread.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Watching dominant Fi and Fe types go at it in a debate with each other is pretty fun.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> So men who prefer large parts are.....ambitious?????????? So being a freak makes you ambitious? What?


It's all bogus. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I've found that a girl with a great butt almost always has great legs to go along with it. So you are getting 2 for 1.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I've found that a girl with a great butt almost always has great legs to go along with it. So you are getting 2 for 1.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Fern:4151252 said:


> > Friendly and unpretentious breasts
> 
> 
> I am starting an online dating profile page, and this shall be the sole description of myself.


haha, you'd get a msg from me!


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Boob man, most definitely. Although I would say the description of boob men is not entirely accurate... for me, anyways.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I know those are just blobs of adipose tissue, but damnit they look like so much more somehow


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Imo the derriére of a lady defines her shape and body to a larger extent than her boobs.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

DemonD said:


> Imo the derriére of a lady defines her shape and body to a larger extent than her boobs.


Ah, I guess that must be the difference between preference types. I couldn't care less about her body shape if she's got nice boobs.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What are the traits of men who are attracted to a woman's mind rather than parts of her which are or are not considered sexually attractive by various cultures?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

skycloud86 said:


> What are the traits of men who are attracted to a woman's mind rather than parts of her which are or are not considered sexually attractive by various cultures?


Thats an interesting question. I'm sure there would have been more variety in answers here had we not been asked to choose between breasts, butt and legs... Nerd status is probably the answer  There are a couple guys who mentioned a woman's mind on the 'why the hell does this turn me on?!' thread. My answer was, "When I see a woman laying a logical smackdown on someone being an idiot," and there were lots of other people with non-physical answers.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

skycloud86 said:


> What are the traits of men who are attracted to a woman's mind rather than parts of her which are or are not considered sexually attractive by various cultures?


Are you implying your better because you prefer "personality"?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dragunov said:


> Are you implying your better because you prefer "personality"?


Not at all.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm a vagina man.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Seeker said:


> So what about liking the person instead of objectifying genetic physical traits?


That discussion is located at a different thread, this one regards an appreciation for preferred sized girlie parts.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I find this analysis made based on male preference on the female form nothing short of hilarious.

I apologize but I can not take this seriously, that being said:
Large boobs & Large butts <3.

But at the end of the day, as long as she's cute and with a cute personality... girl just jump on my magic carpet and I can show you the world.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Yes, but the problem is that the thread focuses on just the body--and not even the whole body--rather it reduces a woman to one part that is right.


This thread isn't about reducing a woman or objectifying anyone. It just asks a question and gives three answers to choose from. There isn't anything here that says I only look at the physical aspects of women, or that I don't consider their personality. I would rather get everything on my wish list in terms of personality and intelligence in a mate than physical traits. That doesn't mean that there aren't characteristics that I find more attractive, or if given the choice would prefer - am I supposed to keep those to myself forever? There are* plenty* of women who don't consider me or reject me based on how I look alone. Being offended by it isn't a healthy reaction to it. Its unfortunate that you've had experiences that have made you feel reduced, but I can relate to that as well. Its not a men thing but a people thing - women do it just as often. The spirit of this thread is not to talk about women as though their bodies are all that they are. Its just asking a preference.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

My tension melts away when I meet sincere men who don't make fun of me in insulting posts like this one that make me more strident and P.O.'d. But I suppose I should expect it for chiming in on this thread. 



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Gee whiz sweetie; sounds as though you'd benefit from an oatmeal raisin cookie & a mug of hot cocoa.
> Maybe a couple glasses of wine, a relaxing body massage & a hot bath would help you out too.
> I'm curious how you usually melt away your tension?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

By reducing us to those three questions, it really does reduce us to that. I never said that it was a man thing or a woman thing. Yes, our culture is narcissistic that way--but that doesn't make it good. There does tend to be a lot more objectification of women than men though--like how many men do you see in their swimsuits selling beer. 


This thread really grosses me out. 

Like can you imagine if we had a thread saying, "So are you a long d--- woman, a thick d--- woman, or a biceps woman?"

Honestly, I don't care whether a man is short or tall, broad shouldered or narrow, blue-eyed or brown. As for his baby-maker, I care that it's not too big to hurt me and that's it--I can't imagine reducing a man to the size of his thingy. I care that he is genuine and that he likes me for all of me not just one of my physical parts. In fact, I'm deleting a couple of guys because I think they just like me for my looks. 



jeb713 said:


> This thread isn't about reducing a woman or objectifying anyone. It just asks a question and gives three answers to choose from. There isn't anything here that says I only look at the physical aspects of women, or that I don't consider their personality. I would rather get everything on my wish list in terms of personality and intelligence in a mate than physical traits. That doesn't mean that there aren't characteristics that I find more attractive, or if given the choice would prefer - am I supposed to keep those to myself forever? There are* plenty* of women who don't consider me or reject me based on how I look alone. Being offended by it isn't a healthy reaction to it. Its unfortunate that you've had experiences that have made you feel reduced, but I can relate to that as well. Its not a men thing but a people thing - women do it just as often. The spirit of this thread is not to talk about women as though their bodies are all that they are. Its just asking a preference.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Except that you are if you do.

In my mind, you'd be better. 


skycloud86 said:


> Not at all.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> As for his baby-maker, I care that it's not too big to hurt me and that's it--I can't imagine reducing a man to the size of his thingy.


You just did, though. And it doesn't mean you're objectifying anyone. You just have something you like more or find more pleasing. It doesn't define anything about what you look for in a man, much like this thread does not imply anything about what we look for in a woman. I think that Mystique from X Men is hot, but I don't reject women I meet because they're not blue.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I think that Mystique from X Men is hot, but I don't reject women I meet because they're not blue.


I absolutely require that all my potential mates are freaky blue alien women. The search has been long and arduous, my friend.


----------



## Pickled Ocean (Feb 7, 2014)

Boomerang said:


> I absolutely require that all my potential mates are freaky blue alien women. The search has been long and arduous, my friend.


We're getting really close to being able to wire Liara T'Soni up to all manner of sex toys. Then it's just a matter of getting a HMD, and you're almost there.

Sent from my thing with a thing with another thing.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

No, first I combined that physical trait with a bunch of personality characteristics. Therefore, I did not reduce the man to that trait. Second, it was an awfully loose category--not too big to hurt as opposed to it has to be blank size. 

Some of the strategies in responding to my comment really are unfair ways of shouting me down to try to silence my speech. 

Like the guy who said U needed too relax. It's part of one of the typical responses to feminist speech. If a woman speaks out against objectification, she is uptight, a prude, ugly, gay, unrelated, etc. and you know what, yeah when I am not treated as an equal, sexually abused, or objectified--I don't feel relaxed. I feel demeaned and ticked off. And I also start thinking--well, if all men do think that way, then I wish I was gay--or I'd rather be celibate. It is my hope though that all men don't think that way. But I'll admit to being very disappointed at seeing that even an INFP man was jumping in on this thread.

The other strategy is to call feminist males gay, sissies, or liars.

Then there is the distortion of my response--trying to characterize it as something that it is not.

That being said, I need to cop to stooping to that same level when I said that I was grossed out. Although it is true that I am, saying it is not cool because it hints at an attack against the person.

I need to find a way of expressing how these statements make me and my woman friends feel without insulting the audience. So I apologize that I have not done so.



jeb713 said:


> You just did, though. And it doesn't mean you're objectifying anyone. You just have something you like more or find more pleasing. It doesn't define anything about what you look for in a man, much like this thread does not imply anything about what we look for in a woman. I think that Mystique from X Men is hot, but I don't reject women I meet because they're not blue.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Seeker said:


> This thread really grosses me out.
> 
> Like can you imagine if we had a thread saying, "So are you a long d--- woman, a thick d--- woman, or a biceps woman?"
> 
> Honestly, I don't care whether a man is short or tall, broad shouldered or narrow, blue-eyed or brown. As for his baby-maker, I care that it's not too big to hurt me and that's it--I can't imagine reducing a man to the size of his thingy. I care that he is genuine and that he likes me for all of me not just one of my physical parts.


Nobody would care.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> No, first I combined that physical trait with a bunch of personality characteristics. Therefore, I did not reduce the man to that trait. Second, it was an awfully loose category--not too big to hurt as opposed to it has to be blank size.


That's a pretty fine line for someone being so judgy. Also, for quoting my posts, I didn't say anything along the lines of the other things you mentioned.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Seeker said:


> My tension melts away when I meet sincere men who don't make fun of me in insulting posts like this one that make me more strident and P.O.'d. But I suppose I should expect it for chiming in on this thread.


My comment wasn't an attempt to insult you, sorry for whatever you interpreted as insulting.
I've no desire to insult anybody on this thread or this site.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

DemonD said:


> I take issue with their definition of "fat".


I didn't create the video, I merely thought of a tune that somewhat related to the thread topic & grabbed a video due to it's catchy lyrics.
I don't consider all those woman unattractive, I wouldn't mind kissing a few of their asses.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

"I figure I must be an ass man, people tell me all the time "you're an ass, man"" 

-Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

:happy:
Can't see much of her legs but IMHO her non bare ass is deserving of a 10/10
http://41.media.tumblr.com/c50910554f271aac5efaddefcc0f1740/tumblr_nkoyeijx6x1ri7bi7o1_500.jpg


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, if this thread is strictly about the body then I'd say she's pretty much perfect in terms of proportions and curves:


* *















I prefer girls who are a bit hippish and hippy. :happy:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a "whole package kind of guy." (Which I've said to women who've asked me this.)


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm more of an ear-lobe guy


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm definitely more of a legs man


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> *Like can you imagine if we had a thread saying, "So are you a long d--- woman, a thick d--- woman, or a biceps woman?"*
> 
> Honestly, I don't care whether a man is short or tall, broad shouldered or narrow, blue-eyed or brown. As for his baby-maker, I care that it's not too big to hurt me and that's it--I can't imagine reducing a man to the size of his thingy. I care that he is genuine and that he likes me for all of me not just one of my physical parts. In fact, I'm deleting a couple of guys because I think they just like me for my looks.


that is a good idea.

i prefer guys with nice arms and toned calves. he needs to be at least 5'11"-6'0" with a nice smile. cock? average at least.

in terms of personality, i like guys who do what they want and get respect for it. a good sense of humour is a must. i love sarcastic banter. it makes my panties wet. besides that though there are no specific personality traits or common interests i look for in a potential mate. i'm freakishly good at relating to others so finding common ground is ez pz. i suppose having a wide variety of ever-changing hobbies and interests helps.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

boobs. huge store bought ones that can poison you if you suck too hard.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish you didn't categorize this by size. It's the shape not the size that matters.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

I love them all. I truly do. I love casting my gaze upon them and watching them submit on a primal level. To cast my gaze upon them and watch them willingly strip their guard, and express their womanhood is all the turn on I need. I also enjoy the peculiar scent they let off after we make eye contact and they happen to pass me. 

It's a very peculiar scent. It's not a bad or good scent. Just peculiar. I'm starting to believe it is arousal because when I smell it around women who are with their boyfriends, that boyfriend initiates some type of defensive action (Like walking around to hide her, or randomly awkward displays of affection) to remind whoever is in the area that the woman is his. Ah, that primal animal within us all.

I suppose my answer would be: I'm a prolonged eye contact, peculiar scent kind of guy.


----------



## Samsonite08 (Mar 28, 2015)

i love all women but i prefer the ones with big fat tan asses. kinda like alexis texas


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

T>A


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm into boobs. I'm a boob guy


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Where's the option to prefer everything on a woman? I mean what's not to like? ;p

I have a fascination with the curvature and softness of the female hips as well as breasts. They don't have to be huge, shape is much more important.


----------



## Ashes4719 (Apr 2, 2019)

You know I really am a chest kind of lady. If you have a nice chest that is nice.


----------



## Function (Jan 9, 2019)

I want enough boob to grab, I don't care much for leg length. I want a nice round ass that I can spank and grab as she bounces on me.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't exactly know the best way to answer this. All parts of a woman are good!

That being said, I kind of lean toward the petite. The short and thin. I don't consider myself that tall (my dad is 6'2" but I stopped at 5'9") and most women still fall under that anyway.

Ultimately though, I don't care. I honestly prefer smaller breasts over larger, butt size doesn't matter, and as far as legs go... they don't matter that much either. Keep everything clean so I can lick it all, and I won't care either way.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Cephalonimbus said:


> I don't care that much about breast size, but i definitely prefer them to be friendly and unpretentious.
> 
> Some men may prefer mean breasts who make snarky remarks about mainstream milk and claim to be motorboated before it was cool... but i'm not one of them.


Yea, that's me. I like them with a little bit of bite, ya know? It doesn't mean they have to be completely cold and stuck up, they can even be touchy, maybe give me the occasional tight hug, they don't have to go all the way constantly rolling their nipples at me, but it's nice if they can take a stand, even if it means making a sucker out of me once in awhile.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't see them as a sack of ass legs and breasts to stick my dick into. They must also have a mouth, vagina and hands to stick my dick into.


----------



## TacoTach (Apr 6, 2019)

Big boobs all the way.



Samsonite08 said:


> kinda like alexis texas


Jelena Jensen > Alexis Texas


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Stomach guy actually. Boobs would come in second.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

umm . . . I like it all in proportion

I've seen saggy boobs, gross.

I've seen enormous butts, gross.

I've seen very strong legs, yikes.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd say legs. Particularly thighs (super sexy with long socks). :kitteh:


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

It's all about the philtrum.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm a horny guy. Everything is good, everyone have one good super-sexy area I can indulge myself in.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Uhh...I don't even. I'm not picky about breast size, just prefer not old and saggy and wrinkly. :laughing:
Not particularly interested in butts. However there's something very erotic about some thick thighs... (Not chubby/fat...that's different). Other than that, legs as a whole are not anything particularly sexual to me.

Love an hourglass figure, but that could fall under "normal" proportions the way that's written or maybe large as well. Jessica Rabbit is a bit ridiculous looking imo. Cartoonish if you will...

So yeah, not even sure where I'd fall into this.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Monadnock said:


> Stomach guy actually. Boobs would come in second.


Just like me :wink: What kind of stomachs do you like?

I like flat bellies, but without any masculine muscles. Also, a well-defined waist is important.


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

All of those. Missing one is an instant no go


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Jessica Rabbit is a bit ridiculous looking imo. Cartoonish if you will...


I would do Jessica Rabbit.

Although the movie never explains if the cartoons the characters come from are actually drawn by people, in which case you might sort of have a magical sex-android situation, with all the weird ethical question that brings...


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Boobs get the best of me.

But if you asked which one I would rather spare, boobs or butt, my answer would be also boobs.
I just couldn't get into a girl with flat ass.


----------



## Learned (May 4, 2019)

But. How would you do a girl with bottom and breasts but with tiny legs. Or with nice legs and breasts but with a tiny butt. Dont you sorta need them all?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I sorta need them all.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropes said:


> I would do Jessica Rabbit.
> 
> Although the movie never explains if the cartoons the characters come from are actually drawn by people, in which case you might sort of have a magical sex-android situation, with all the weird ethical question that brings...


I probably would too, if someone actually looked like that... but still have trouble taking her seriously.... Then again Nicki Minaj basically looks like a IRL version of that, and I think I she's pretty unattractive (and also have trouble taking her seriously).

Haha I have more of an issue with the idea of being sexually attracted to a cartoon. :crazy:


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

No ass means I gotta pass.


----------

